# Pulls paws away trying to trim



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

You could try a dremel. Some dogs hate clippers, but will tolerate the dremel. I have this one, and it works really well:

https://www.chewy.com/dremel-7300-p...MI8Ymv1a_L4QIVg4vICh2OyAxeEAQYASABEgLXsfD_BwE

Get your dog used to it before you try it. Set it on the ground and let her investigate, then touch it to her nails while it is off. Praise and offer treats when she allows it. Then turn it on and set it down. Let her get used to the noise. When she ignores it, praise and treat. Then, touch it to each nail while it is on, then gradually extend the time that you use it on each nail. I feed my dog carrots the entire time I do his nails. He munches one while I do each foot and couldn't care less about what I am doing.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

usually lurking said:


> You could try a dremel. Some dogs hate clippers, but will tolerate the dremel. I have this one, and it works really well:
> .




I have seen videos on the Dremel and I guess I’m afraid to get to the point where it gets really hot and hurts them? Does it get hot easily? And also I hear that the vibration can scare them but heck, if I can’t even use a clipper I’m sure this would definitely be worth a try. My husband says he could always use it either way also!!


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Not sure what your method is, but a groomer taught me a way that might help. Sit/Stand parallel to your dog facing her rear. Pull her leg back and paw up. She used this method on Piper and she didn't have any issues.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

drew510 said:


> Not sure what your method is, but a groomer taught me a way that might help. Sit/Stand parallel to your dog facing her rear. Pull her leg back and paw up. She used this method on Piper and she didn't have any issues.




Yes I saw the vet do that during one visit she actually knelt down and put one of her knees under Ellie’sbelly to support her and pulled her back legs up like you described. This is just stressing me out so much as our last golden retriever was a male n was so much easier. I did all the grooming and bathing for him he let me cut any knots behind his ears with the scissors I did his nails etc. and she is the complete opposite. Lord give me strength!!


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Zeke1 said:


> I have seen videos on the Dremel and I guess I’m afraid to get to the point where it gets really hot and hurts them? Does it get hot easily? And also I hear that the vibration can scare them but heck, if I can’t even use a clipper I’m sure this would definitely be worth a try. My husband says he could always use it either way also!!


It takes several seconds. You could use it on a nail for about 5 seconds, then move to another, and then make a second pass, if needed. I don't need more than five seconds to dremel a single nail. I use the high setting and it works pretty quickly. I dremel about every other week. I don't notice much vibration, unless the little sander thing needs to be changed.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Mine pulls away with a nail clipper but she gives her paws to the groomer to dremmel the nail.


----------

